# The Allen Collection



## dmrowden

Discussion thread for The Allen Collection. If you would like to add a comment, click the green "Post Reply" button


----------



## David Wilcockson

What a fantastic job SN members have done in preserving this collection & making it available to all. There goes the rest of my spare time for now!(==D) 
Regards,
David


----------



## billyboy

To all concerned with creating this thread for the collection. CONGRATULATIONS Guy's. you have done a great job indeed. What a fine Journal indeed. Which without your efforts would likely have been lost to infinity. I salute you Sir's for a difficult job very well done. Brilliant!


----------



## Ian6

A splendid new resource, well done everyone involved. I served my time with Overseas Tankship - aka Caltex Line. There is a rather less exciting site than SN for ex Caltex types at www.tota.co.uk which may fill some info gaps in the Allen Collection.


----------



## Tony Breach

Many thanks to all who have put so much time & effort into preserving this important material in such a useful & user-friendly manner. This site covers the last of the real ships that have given us nostalgia.

Tony


----------



## Derek Roger

WOW !!! Well done lads What an Effort . Thanks Derek


----------



## treeve

A truly magnificent piece of work. First time I have seen pictures
of the early Hain vessels anywhere. Nicely done site, too.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## makko

*Congratulations (Allen Collection)*

Well done to all! Very impressive. Now it's time to fill in all the gaps!!

Dave


----------



## Pemcol

Oh yes, everybody concerned deserves a very big thank you, this collection could well have been lost without thier efforts. I was very pleased to see a photo of the British Might, I served on her in the fifties and had all but given up on ever seeing her again, so personel thanks for that one.
Regards Frank.


----------



## Geoff_E

Help?!

I can get onto Benjidog's home page and thence onto the Allen Collection site. The first page of the site displays ok, but when I try to move further in by clicking on the individual companies I get an error message "URL not found..."

Where am I going wrong?


----------



## benjidog

Geoff_E said:


> Help?!
> 
> I can get onto Benjidog's home page and thence onto the Allen Collection site. The first page of the site displays ok, but when I try to move further in by clicking on the individual companies I get an error message "URL not found..."
> 
> Where am I going wrong?


Geoff,

I tried it out from work just now and it appears OK with Internet Explorer. There appears to be a problem with Firefox but even with that I can get as far as the individual photos and they don't work.

What web browser are you using please? Suggest you try again with IE.

Brian


----------



## Dave Edge

*Billmeir Line*

First, great work in making this fine collection of photographs available to all.
Second, a comment; Under Billmeir Line the Ramsay appears. This was not one of Jack Billmeir's ships and should appear under Bolton Line. Jack Billmeir apparently chose the name Stanhope for his shipping company as that was the name of the street in which he lived in London at the time. He died on 22 December 1963 and the company was then sold.
I can add to and correct some information accompanying photo's - having already done so much work do you want 'know-alls' to comment or do you wish to relax for a while?
Best wishes to all for 2008.


----------



## benjidog

Dave,

Thanks for your note. Fred Henderson has made the same comment.

On the Allen Collection website I have pointed out that the collection is represented exactly as produced by the Allens - warts and all - and I am reluctant to tinker with that principle.

I am still thinking about this and may decide to put additional notes or corrections on the site in a form that can easily be indentified as an update rather than the original material.

In the meantime, anyone wanting to make comments about the data on the site is very welcome to do so and I will certainly update the information on shipping companies where there are errors as that was not part of the Allen material.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Banni

What a resource - Well Done. it will answer a lot of Ship Research questions


----------



## mcgurggle

benjidog said:


> Geoff,
> 
> I tried it out from work just now and it appears OK with Internet Explorer. There appears to be a problem with Firefox but even with that I can get as far as the individual photos and they don't work.
> 
> What web browser are you using please? Suggest you try again with IE.
> 
> Brian


I use Firefox & I.E.7, so after some tinkering I found that when you navigate to a pic. with I.E. you cannot copy it. But if you copy the 'url' then paste it into Firefox it is possible to save the pic. to your HDD.
Seems that 'right click' is disabled in I.E. but not in Firefox.
Just an observation..
McG


----------

